# How to setup QoS?



## hpacleb (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm a complete beginner at this kind of stuff but I would like to learn how to setup the QoS to give priority to my PC instead of my brother watching youtube and downloading stuffs. I get 2,000++++ ping when he starts using the wifi and PC at the same time.
My router is a sagemcom [email protected] 2704n.
The name of my device is HOME-PC and I would like the other devices to not obstruct my gameplay when they try to download something.
Thanks to everyone who can help me!! ~~

If you need other pics of the Menu please tell me!


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Hi mate.

Do you and your brother connect using wired or wireless?


----------



## hpacleb (Apr 17, 2016)

MitchConner said:


> Hi mate.
> 
> Do you and your brother connect using wired or wireless?


Both of us use wired.


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Hi mate.

Give this a try:

Picture 4 - Create 2 new traffic class rules:

1. Your PC: SRC MAC address - Default Queue - Mark DSCP of 0
2. Brothers PC: SRC MAC address - Default Queue- Mark DSCP of 14


----------



## -sb (May 3, 2016)

Hi,



MitchConner said:


> Picture 4 - Create 2 new traffic class rules:
> 
> 1. Your PC: SRC MAC address - Default Queue - Mark DSCP of 0
> 2. Brothers PC: SRC MAC address - Default Queue- Mark DSCP of 14


you probably meant 

1. Your PC: SRC MAC address - Default Queue - Mark DSCP of 14
2. Brothers PC: SRC MAC address - Default Queue- Mark DSCP of 0

-sb


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Good catch. Thinking about it, this would probably be better:

1 - DSCP 10
2 - DSCP 0


----------

